# Scorpion tattoo?



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey I am sorting out designs for a tattoo and was thinking I may have a emperor scorpion tattoed somewhere, probably just below my shoulder.
Has anyone got any good pictures of sub/adult emperors that I could use I would really appriciate it 
Also im going to have it done in uv ink which I thought was cool because most scorpions obviously glow under uv the ink will make it so it will glow in the dark 
Peter.


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

Thats gotta be a chest tattoo mate! Dont put it on your back. How much is the UV tat's compared to normal ink? I assume you will have it in black ink before you have it UV'd?


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

this looks more like a lobster lol


















love this one


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> Thats gotta be a chest tattoo mate! Dont put it on your back. How much is the UV tat's compared to normal ink? I assume you will have it in black ink before you have it UV'd?


Its like £20 more where im thinking off having it mate, aye I belive he will do it in black ink first then use uv ink dunno for certain tbh.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Those UV ones are supposed to have some health risks BTW

Dont know if its a proven fact but you should read up 

Cool idea though :no1:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> this looks more like a lobster lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont really like them ones tbh dont look that good do they lol?
Im not certain about having a scorpion done yet just an idea


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

hysteria_uk said:


> this looks more like a lobster lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that one is nice :mf_dribble:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Those UV ones are supposed to have some health risks BTW
> 
> Dont know if its a proven fact but you should read up
> 
> Cool idea though :no1:


Aye nothings definate mate I will do some research if there is any or many health risks


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I found this info:

UV tattoo ink is not commonly known or used, as very few varieties of UV inks are approved for use in the US. It is also many times more expensive than regular tattoo inks. Some people have had reactions to ingredients in the ink, ranging from minor itching to dermatitis. Several UV inks are suspected carcinogens and allergens and at this time, no research has been conducted into the possible side effects of long term exposure. Some UV inks are known to yellow or turn slightly brown with sun exposure.
Many tattoo artists simply refuse to work with UV ink, because of the potential medical complications and the difficulty involved in the application process. 
In the past, many experts have advised against UV tattoos.

Supposedly not much research has been done into the long affects but it says some people have had problems with minor itching etc so not really bad..


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I sound like the health and safety police :lol2:


----------



## hysteria_uk (Nov 28, 2007)

bobby said:


> I sound like the health and safety police :lol2:


I'm just waiting for someone to come out with the obligatory 'blah blah but what about when you are 60, it will look awful! blah blah'


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

hysteria_uk said:


> I'm just waiting for someone to come out with the obligatory 'blah blah but what about when you are 60, it will look awful! blah blah'


:lol2: I dont like people having tons but a couple would look good 
My dad got tons done of random things and thats why he hates them now lol.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

*uv tatta*

hi all, on the note of the possible dangers of uv ink, my tattooist uses it, and has some himself, im sure he wouldn't mind being contacted for advice from a tattooists point of view.

InkGimp Professional Tattoo Artist | Working from Cover'd Tattoo Studios, Exeter, UK.


----------

